# exchange Halloween Card



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I'd love one!! I sent you a pm!!

Anyone want one from me??


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks mistress got your pm and i sent you one . And it doesn't matter where you live Europe or us or Australia ect it could be fun


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

no more people want to send and receive a Halloween card in october ?????


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I got a bunch of cards today! 

Soooooo....who else wants in??


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

I want in!


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

Just a regular card? What about an ecard?


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

An e-card can be just as good. 

Personally I can't wait to get a Halloween card in the mail. It sure beats opening your mailbox and seeing bills, LOL!!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

ecard are fun too but the old fashion way is loosing a lot since the internet and i understand that with the price but i miss the fun to open a card deliver in my hand by the mailman and like Mistress said something else than bills is always making us smile lollllllllllllllllllllllll 

I love the bills joke .......


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

I'd love to take part in this.

Sharing halloween cards is one of the things that hasn't took off here yet 

I always bring some back from NJ and give some out to friends but i never get one

I'll PM you both


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

Are you compiling a list of people or just PM'ing and exchanging addresses? I would probably be in for this!


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

I would love to be in on this. I never get Halloween cards. My daughter does, since her birthday is on Halloween. Lucky duck!!
I'll pm all of you.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

djkeebz said:


> Are you compiling a list of people or just PM'ing and exchanging addresses? I would probably be in for this!


No i am not compiling a list of people it's just pm'ing so people who does not want their postal address to everybody it stay private that way 

But everybody can look in that thread and pm the people who said they want in 

So djkeebz if you want in just pm me or Mistress of the abyss who wanted some too


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I'd love to do this. I think I can afford it. One question, how do you send cards to out of the country? Do you need a speacial stamp or something? lol. So I guess ya can pm me.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll be sending all your cards the first week of October!

Who else wants one??


----------



## hippywitch24 (Jul 18, 2004)

I'd like to participate in this. But I can't buy a card for everyone,sorry. I can't afford that. Do we have to buy a card for everyone in order to participate in this?


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Hello
No you don't have to buy a card for everyone 
I started this so i can send some and receive some and so far it has a good response ,You can pm me or mistress of the abyss and give one of us or the two of us your postal address and we will pm you ours . 

Take care 

frenchy


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

And like Mistress said i will too send the card the first week of october unless somebody want hers or his card before .


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

I am in too...so if you would like a card from, just PM me with your address.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

This is fun! Looks like I need to get some more cards!!!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

me too can't wait to see what the store have next on their shelf


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I am into scrap booking, and love making cards, so I'm in...


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Me TOO!!! Me Too! Me Boo!!! lol

Yup I would love this! Gimmie a reason to go up & look thru all the neat halloween cards!!

Muf


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

hippywitch24 said:


> I'd like to participate in this. But I can't buy a card for everyone,sorry. I can't afford that. Do we have to buy a card for everyone in order to participate in this?


 
Nope just send to who ever you want. You don't have to make it public, just PM the person. I'll still send one you if you'd like. Just pm me your addy.

Everyone else, I don't mind sending out cards to you, so if you'd like one just shoot me a pm with your addy. Happy card shopping. Since TheGothicPrincess did the reaper exchange, I'd love to send you one for sure.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

TheGothicPrincess said:


> I am into scrap booking, and love making cards, so I'm in...


I'm into scrapbooking too! Although I'm not very good at making my own cards. I can't WAIT to get yours!!


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Just a note unless i pm you i'm gonna have to hold it at the 6 i'm doing for now.

My spending has amassed into the 600+ region already so i wanna assess the damage first haha.

If it's not too bad i'll PM anyone else who joins in after this after i've sent out the first ones.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

the fun of it Dan is you are in control of who you send it to some can send 1 some can send 10 ect it's all in the fun hope everybody doesn't feel the need to send to all, like i said there is no limit ( you are the one who set your limit and it's just to have fun and make new friends .So do not worry especially you are sending them from England so it's not the next door mailbox 

Take care my friend


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh this sounds so great. I love getting things in the mail and would love to spread a little of that joy to someone else and what better way than a with a little bit of Halloween love. I'd love to join the list I will pm you.


----------



## twidget722 (Aug 27, 2008)

I am in as well, sounds like it should be fun! Anyone else who is interested send me a PM with an address and i will make sure you get one!


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

I'd love to get in on this too...who do I PM to get a card to send to and to send one to me?


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I am at 5, so I am passing up anymore for the time being. Now I have to get to working on spreading the doom.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

So you can pick who you want to send a card to?
Ok, then....who wants a card from the Netherlands and who would be willing to send one to me?
I'm in!

MsMeeple


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I want to do cards too! I'm making my own party invitations this year so it would be fun to make cards also. I saw all kinds of neat papercraft stuff for Halloween but none of it fit with the party invite but now I can use them to make Halloween cards! Anyone who wants a card from me, PM your address!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

ohh i want to join in!!! PM me i love sending cards!


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

I'd like to do it, but can't afford it. I'm on disability and money is tight right now. But I will
send an ecard to anybody that wants one and they can send me one too. I download them 
on a cd and I can keep them forever. I have ones I sent and recieved since 2004. I have listed
my email address in the "about me" file. Just pm me your email address.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh I'm loving this!! I almost want to send out the cards right now!! Keep 'em coming, I'll try to send all of you one!!


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I stayed up until 11 pm last night working on my cards to send out. I have 4 made so far. woo hoo, I might actually make a couple of more and pair up with some more people. Let me see what postage is going to be though. This rocks....


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

Whew! I just got through sending a pm to everybody on this thread so far. I will send each
of you an ecard in October. I wish I could do real cards, but money is real tight. As I said, I'm
on disability with a heart condition, trying to pay off medical bills and survive at the same time.
I have to take three medications and that alone runs over $125.00. But I'll be happy to send
anyone an ecard that wants one. I love to send them. I send my sister one each month telling
her Halloween is just __ months away. I've already started my fifth folder "Halloween
Ecards 2008" and downloaded it onto a blank cd. As I get each card I just move it to the
folder. This will be my fifth year. Look forward to hearing from you. Be warned though....I like
to make them spooky! Like Halloween!


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

I think I've got about 15 replies for cards or e-cards. I think that's everyone on the list. I don't have the time to make my own cards, but I've been looking to find some nice ones. I can't wait to get started.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I only got 10. I'm missing some addys..please send them to me!!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

To everyone who is exchanging a card with me ......... I got some really cool cards at Michaels today.. can't wait to send em out to guys


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

This was a really good idea Frenchy.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks Dark star i miss so much the time (long time ago ) where a month before the other holiday we were sending card to relative and friends by mail cause internet wasn't there . That was the good ole time for the mail ...... now like Mistress of the Abyss said the bills and always the bills are coming in the mail now lollllllllll


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

I,ve PM'd some people.


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Sounds like fun. I want to join!


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Ooh! Ooh! Me!! Please!!! I would love to join in on this! 
Although we don't have any store Halloween cards here in the UK, I'm sure I could make one! 

Frenchy did you ever get my xmas card? I have a feeling I may have got your address wrong, but I got yours! Thank you so much, it was a lovely card


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

This is going very well! I've already recieved a dozen replies so far. The good thing about this
is you can also send them cards on their birthday, Christmas, etc. I always send cards on
every holidays. By the way, when is the best time to send them? The first, second, third, or
fourth week in October?


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

The Halloween Goblin said:


> This is going very well! I've already recieved a dozen replies so far. The good thing about this
> is you can also send them cards on their birthday, Christmas, etc. I always send cards on
> every holidays. By the way, when is the best time to send them? The first, second, third, or
> fourth week in October?


I'm sending my cards out first week of October. I figured if I do that, everyone here will get to enjoy/display the cards for a good 2-3 weeks. 

..can't wait.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Same here we will hav something before Halloween and it will be fun


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

Okay, I'll send mine along about the first week in October. So far I have 14 people. Hope I
get a whole lot more.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

My cards were sent out today! Hope they all arrive in one piece  When I send Christmas cards I have family members tell me they sometimes look like they've been through a war zone.

Disclaimer: I am not a card maker and never claimed to be a card maker. The opening of the cards may result in uncontrolable laughter.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

MsMeeple said:


> My cards were sent out today! Hope they all arrive in one piece  When I send Christmas cards I have family members tell me they sometimes look like they've been through a war zone.
> 
> Disclaimer: I am not a card maker and never claimed to be a card maker. The opening of the cards may result in uncontrolable laughter.



LOL Meeple!!

Just bimping this up one more time. If anyone else want to join in I have a few cards left that I can send out. 

Don't be shy, jump in on the fun!!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I am a FELLOW CANUCK (no that area matters to me either) but put me down!!

HAHAA

ON a side note are you guys putting on haunts this year? I will send Pm's to anyone that wants a card and wants to send me one : )


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

I sent out some of my cards today, but I can't remember if I wrote a message in them (doh)


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Scottish Scarer said:


> I sent out some of my cards today, but I can't remember if I wrote a message in them (doh)



That would be funny if you did not. I'll be sending some out on friday then more on the followinf week.

I can't wait to start getting mine!


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

I just picked mine up yesterday...gonna start filling them out today and mail them by Friday. Hope ya'll like em!


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

I checked so many stores around here and none have any in so i special ordered some in and will have them tomorrow.

They're pretty unique too i think.

I did stop at 6 earlier on, but i figure i only do this once a year, so what if i've already spent over a months paycheck right?

So i'm gonna PM 6 more i saw wanted to take part at random, if you can do it, let me know, or vice versa and i'll order some more in tomorrow.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I am sending mine out tomorrow. WOO HOOO I can't wait... (jumping up and down, like a kid) I am sooo impatient... This is like christmas for me...


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I am sending mine out this week as well...if anyone wants one please feel free to send me a PM......


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

I picked up my cards today and man do they look spiffy!
I can't wait to send them out, but I can't even wait to get them!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

I GUESS since everyone is impatient..lol i'll send mine out this week as well..lol


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

can't help a little halloween spirit!


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

Did everybody get my first day of autumn card? It was sort of a test run because I have sent ecards and had people tell me
they never recieved them. I have 17 people so far. Anyone else want a Halloween ecard?


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

The Halloween Goblin said:


> Did everybody get my first day of autumn card? It was sort of a test run because I have sent ecards and had people tell me
> they never recieved them. I have 17 people so far. Anyone else want a Halloween ecard?


you sent out cards already?? i didn't get anything. =o(


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

me either. ):


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't understand it. I sent them out. 123 greetings told me they sent them. In fact, I had
recieved notice that Frenchy had seen her's. I sent about 14 at one time so it might be just be slow.
Remember though, the cards will be in my actual name and not The Halloween Goblin. Anyway, I sent Veecat and
Runs with Vampires a second time.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Halloween Goblin I received mine. I didn't know who it was from at first because you used you real name instead of your screen name...lol  but Thank You.


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

That may be what it is. The cards will come through my email ad which 
address which is not The Halloween Goblin. I only use it on Halloweenforum. 
So if you get a card and the address starts wnewton............It's from me.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I will be sending my cards all thru the month of October so just watch your mailboxes. I have not had time to go shopping for cards yet & I really look forward to that!

M.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Aw I didn't get an e-card  Sometimes those delivery systems are screwy. I have yet to make any cards but I'm assembling quite the array of stamps, envelops, cards, ribbons, glitter etc. I plan to sit down a few nights this week and have at all of it! Cards will be going out through October!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I did not get an e-card either. Maybe I'll check the "junk" folder. Sometimes when it does not reconize an e-mail addy, they will discard it for me.


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

Mistress of the Abyss said:


> I did not get an e-card either. Maybe I'll check the "junk" folder. Sometimes when it does not reconize an e-mail addy, they will discard it for me.


It might say a card from Wayne from 123 greetings.com. Let me know if you didn't get it and I'll try again.


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

Tish said:


> Aw I didn't get an e-card  Sometimes those delivery systems are screwy. I have yet to make any cards but I'm assembling quite the array of stamps, envelops, cards, ribbons, glitter etc. I plan to sit down a few nights this week and have at all of it! Cards will be going out through October!


I sent you one. Check your email for a card from Wayne from 123greetings.
My email address is not The Halloween Goblin. Let me know if you didn't get it.


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

i got it! 

thank you so much! O;
i'll be sure to send out yours soon. (;


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

Woo Hoo, I got my first Halloween Card today, thanks Ms Meeple ..


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Scottish Scarer said:


> I sent out some of my cards today, but I can't remember if I wrote a message in them (doh)


I got your card today as well. Guess the dutch post office is slower since I sent out my cards a few days before you did lol
Oh, and there was no written message inside but a printed one.
Did you have them specially made/printed.
It was nice getting a card 
Thanks.

MsM


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Ms Meeple, yes I had them specially printed, however i was going to put a written message inside, sorry !!


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Right i just finished writing my cards, at lucky/unlucky 13. That's me done.

I'll send them out tomorrow so for the 2 in the UK should be with you by sat, the 10 in the US and canada should be a week or a little over.

Just to confirm those getting a card from me are, in no particular order

tish
runswithvampires
scottish scarer
veecat
halloweeeiner
the gothic princess
muffy
magickbean
CMGhost
frenchy
maureenpr
mistress of the abyss
dark star

Hope you enjoy

p.s. Scottish scarer i got yours this morning, awesome! (i was going to use moonpig at first too haha)


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I am open to sending some more cards out, just Pm me, if we haven't already set up to trade.

I have my first 6 sent out...


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Correction.

I asked myself why i was waiting, so i just got back from the post office. They're all sent.

Totaling at 10.44GBP = $19.28

And tomorrow i have to send the secret reaper box, will the money never end  haha


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Scottish Scarer said:


> Hi Ms Meeple, yes I had them specially printed, however i was going to put a written message inside, sorry !!


I just got my card from you today!! Thank you so much - you are so organised, I've only just started making mine! I had to wait for more card-making supplies to arrive


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Hint on one of my cards. The most unusual cemetery. 


When we get our cards should we take pictures of the front and post the pics here?


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

TheGothicPrincess said:


> Hint on one of my cards. The most unusual cemetery.
> 
> 
> When we get our cards should we take pictures of the front and post the pics here?


I was thinking the same, i guess i'll start.

This is from *Scottish Scarer*










I sent out 3 different designs, very traditional english types, something you don't see alot of in the US


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

oh it will be fun i will wait to have all my card and then i will post a pic of them all . 
I am sending them soon but with 20 ish card to send some of you will have the same design i have 5 different design .


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

TheGothicPrincess said:


> Hint on one of my cards. The most unusual cemetery.
> 
> 
> When we get our cards should we take pictures of the front and post the pics here?


Ohhhhh PLEASE don't do that!
My cards are so amateurish.
See disclaimer in my ealier post.

MsM


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Scottish Scarer said:


> Hi Ms Meeple, yes I had them specially printed, however i was going to put a written message inside, sorry !!


No problem. Just answering your question for you lol That seems to help for people with early signs of dementia 

MsM


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

I do not have dementia ! 

Sorry, what were we talking about !!


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

OMGDan & Magickbean, glad you got your cards, and who says the Postal service in this country sucks !! oh yeah ME.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Some of my hand made cards are very unusual and then a few are very simple. I am by no means an artist. But the love I put in them makes them art.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Tell me not everyone is "making" theirs.  I am not that creative.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

i made mine. which those of you that live in the US i sent yours out Tuesday.


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

I have some spiffy halloween cards and i'm going to get started on my 
scrapbooking ones. if anyone scrapbooks, i'd love to do an exchange.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

VeeCat said:


> I have some spiffy halloween cards and i'm going to get started on my
> scrapbooking ones. if anyone scrapbooks, i'd love to do an exchange.


i scrap book what would you want to exchange??


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

I've added everybody to my contacts so your ecards will stay in my inbox till I view it.


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

hippywitch24 said:


> I'd like to participate in this. But I can't buy a card for everyone,sorry. I can't afford that. Do we have to buy a card for everyone in order to participate in this?


 You can send an ecard.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Guys I been off the board for about a week now, we just been real busy here working. I had quite a few names I got to exchange with & did not exchange my addy info with some of the names still coming in. Please don't think I am ignoring you but I got about as many as I can afford to get & mail to. Sorry.

the Muffster


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Got CMGhost's this morning. 3 days from IL to the UK!

Slow international postage is a thing of the past my friends.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

OMGDan....Thats so funny I live in North Carolina, & its takes 5 days for my Aunt to get letters & cards from me & she is in IL! lol

Muf


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey Dan! I got your card today  Thank you so much!! I was walking back from the communual post area when I opened it, out in the street, and didn't expect the suprise of the confetti!!  I dropped a couple of pieces, and I actually went back to get them lol!!!  And people think I'm crazy.....

I am in the midst of making everyone's cards. They are taking a little bit longer than expected so please bear with me, I will have them on their way next week


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

OH OH(Hand raised) I wanna join the card exchange,this is a great idea!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I received one on Thursday but...............I don't know who it's from! 

It had a picture of a carved Halloween kitty on the front. Is it from you Scotish Scarer??


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

i got my 1st halloween card from CMGHOST. yay!!


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Oh haha! RWV, I thought we were doing regular cards together but we can certainly
change to scrapbooking if you want or send out two in one letter? Haha!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

VeeCat said:


> Oh haha! RWV, I thought we were doing regular cards together but we can certainly
> change to scrapbooking if you want or send out two in one letter? Haha!


i'm confused  ..... i sent out hand made cards.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow I thought there were only like 5 of us doing this. Sweet! PM if you haven't. I'll send ya all cards. International too.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

CMghost awesome card I got, everyone in my family loved it... My card said I haunted all over town for this card. I opened it right there at the mailbox... Now it is displayed on my mantle...


You can purchase cards or hand make them. I am doing a few of both.. I have a lot of scrapbooking card making material left over so it is easier for me to make my own. I don't think anyone is going to mind getting either type of card, it is the spirit of friendship that makes this so much fun.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

CMghost awesome card I got, everyone in my family loved it... My card said I haunted all over town for this card. I opened it right there at the mailbox... Now it is displayed on my mantle...


You can purchase cards or hand make them. I am doing a few of both.. I have a lot of scrapbooking card making material left over so it is easier for me to make my own. I don't think anyone is going to mind getting either type of card, it is the spirit of friendship that makes this so much fun.


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

runswithvampires said:


> i'm confused  ..... i sent out hand made cards.



O:
Ohh! Well its fine, I haven't sent out mine yet but I'll be happy to make
a scrapbook one.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

VeeCat said:


> O:
> Ohh! Well its fine, I haven't sent out mine yet but I'll be happy to make
> a scrapbook one.




Its ok veecat.... I think i just misunderstood what you had posted above about scrapbooking


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I got my first card from OMGDan! It is so cute and had really cute confetti in it! One of my kitties was walking by when I opened and got confetti on their head.  I will proudly display it once I figure where it would look best. Thanks Dan!!


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm glad you liked it GothicPrincess... this is definitely a good idea...

I also got runswithvampires card yesterday...it's awesome. It's hanging on my fridge right now...a great reminder of the season!

I don't think anyone cares whether its hand made or store bought! It's the season we care about!


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey Mistress, Yeah that would be me !!!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

I also got runswithvampires card yesterday...it's awesome. It's hanging on my fridge right now...a great reminder of the season!![/QUOTE said:


> YAY! My card is fridge worthy!! hehehe  I can't wait till i get the rest of cards.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Tish said:


> I got my first card from OMGDan! It is so cute and had really cute confetti in it! One of my kitties was walking by when I opened and got confetti on their head.  I will proudly display it once I figure where it would look best. Thanks Dan!!


Glad you liked it Tish!

The international postage time is shockingly fast. Couple years ago it was like 6 days, took 3 for CMGhosts to get here from IL and 3 days for mine to get to cali.

Hopefully should have everyones in time for the season without worry.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

OMGDan said:


> Glad you liked it Tish!
> 
> The international postage time is shockingly fast. Couple years ago it was like 6 days, took 3 for CMGhosts to get here from IL and 3 days for mine to get to cali.
> 
> Hopefully should have everyones in time for the season without worry.


Apparently that only applies to the UK lol I sent my cards out a week ago from the Netherlands.

MsM


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

i put my 20 cards in the mail today and i still have 3 more to buy and mail this week the lady at the post office was looking at me and wanted to ask me if it was xmas card i was sending early lolllllllllllllllllll when she learn it was Halloween card she said wow! it's cool


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

OOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!

GOTHIC PRINCESS>....your card came & I just LOVE IT!!!! Its so cute with the bats on it!!!!
Thank You Thank You Thank You...its right here on my desk!!

the Muffster


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I am glad that they are getting to you guys. I was worried because I sent them out last Tuesday. I am sending more out today!!!!


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

I was surprised OMGDan got his as fast as he did too... I'm glad we decided to do this...


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh Guys...mine will be coming all during the month of October!! 

More cards came in the mail today....oh this is so much fun....I love it! I never get cards anymore!!

OMGDAN.......thank you, I love these nostalgia type halloween cards! And all the pumpkins, cauldrons, kitty cats & stuff inside!!

Maureen ...yours came too!! love this..."from my website to yours" The halloween poem is great! Thank You!

I have all my cards on my desk!! Its great!!

the Muffster


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Ohmy! I got Dan's today, so cute! And I saved all the confetti. >_>
Confetti makes me happy LOL.

It's sitting on my desk in my room so when I need some Halloween spirit
its right there.


Mine will be out hopefully by the end of this week.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

MsMeeple said:


> Apparently that only applies to the UK lol I sent my cards out a week ago from the Netherlands.
> 
> MsM


Don't worry Ms Maple i just received yours so The Netherland and Canada are on the same page 

Thanks for the lovely card it's on display now


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

frenchy said:


> Don't worry Ms Maple i just received yours so The Netherland and Canada are on the same page
> 
> Thanks for the lovely card it's on display now


Hopefully behind a picture frame or vase lol
Just out of curiousity, was the sticker thingie still on the outside envelope and did it look like it had been through a war zone?

MsM


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes and Sorry i kill your name in the post MS MEEPLE 
Yes it was still there nice attention no it is if front of the vase nothing in front of the card!


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Glad to hear the 2 people so far are enjoying their cards.

Didn't get anything today, i don't trust my postman, he's about 300lbs and eats kitkats outside my door when he thinks i'm not looking. I swear he has a bunch of packages of mine in his house cause he's so lazy :/ haha


----------



## twidget722 (Aug 27, 2008)

I was gone for the weekend, had a great time at the beach and got home to have 3 great cards.
Thank you to runswithvampires, ms meeple, and Maureenpr!
We love the cards here and are finishing up ours to send them out a bit later in the week. Need to recover from this sun burn a bit first


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

I got 2 cards today !! yay! 

Thank you OMG Dan - its funny because i was arguing with my BF while opening the card and all the confetti just went flying out all over the floor..lol

and Maureenpr thank you!! Love your card! 

I'm displaying all of my cards on my coffee table.

All of those who are in the UK and canada i'm mailing the cards out tomorrow!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

twidget722 said:


> I was gone for the weekend, had a great time at the beach and got home to have 3 great cards.
> Need to recover from this sun burn a bit first


What a hardship. Wish I had those kinds of problems hahaha
Raining, raining, raining here.
Can't remember what the sun looks like!

MsM


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Woo! I just HAD to buy another card today LOL.
If anybody wants to exchange, I have one left!

The card was so cute. >_>


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

ohhh this is fun, rushing home to check the mail.. What ever shall I do after halloween, when the cards stop coming.... I am looking forward to exchanging halloween valentine cards with you guys and gals... 


Dan I got your cards and am sad to report, I am a few pieces of confetti short, I had to share with my 5 year old. 

The post man at the post office, must think I am crazy coming in each day and sending out the same brown envelopes, all around the same weight and price. Then those that leave the US, I have to declare what is inside, and he looks at the label and it says halloween card. I see him shaking his head at me, maybe just jealous.. I might stop by and give him a halloween card. ***ooooo**** what about a card with a postman, having his head ripped off*** now that would be love****aye?


----------



## Ryadread (Oct 24, 2006)

Awe, Is it to late to jump in on the Halloween Card exchange?! I don't know how in the world I missed this post, but it sounds like it would be sooo much fun!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

everyone that is expecting a card from me... Im sending it all out tomm!


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

I am sending mine out Tomorrow!!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks to CMGHOST,SCOTTISH SCARER and OMGDAN for their card they stand proudly next to MSMEEPLE on top of the tv .
they are lovely !


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

woo hoo more cards on the way..... **jumping up and down**** I think I am sick and need to leave work early to go home and check the mail, I mean lay down... (grins)


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Gothic Princess you are making me laugh !


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Maureen I got your card today... Thank you, I really loved the spider on the envelope. I didn't think about decorating my envelopes. I have been sharing my cards with my daughter and husband, littlebit was pointing the ghosts and spiders out.. 

Sat down with littlebit tonight and made a few more cards, will get them out tomorrow.. 

There is this one card, the last card I made tonight, being exhausted, the card turned out really creepy. It is the death card, kinda wondering if I shouldn't send it to one of you, surely I will be even weirder afterwords.

Ok I'm rambling... Thanks guys, keep the cards coming.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm going to be sending out mine this week, so if you wanted one and I don't have your address pm me and I will make sure to get one out to you  I've gotten two so far (one from CMGHOST, and one from Maureen--- they were both wonderful), and let me tell you it has helped me get through one tough week!!! This was a great idea and I'm happy to be a part of it. I hope I can give someone a little bit of the joy I felt when I got my cards.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

GothicPrincess, your card was amazing!

Everyone who's seen it today has said how cool it is.

That makes 3 so far, out of the 12 i'm expecting, hope i get them all haha.

Anyway it's up on the 'halloween feature wall' in the livingroom right now as i've started decorating being the 1st.

I'll probably have pics on tomorrow so be sure to check and looky.

Back to decorating.


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

I will send mine out the first of next week.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I got Maureen's yesterday and The Gothic Princess's today! I loved them both!! I can't wait to get them up and displayed. I bought two shelves yesterday to go above my desk. Just for misc. stuff like pictures and things but I think they are going to end up as Halloween card holders.  FYI, they are on sale at Target for $10, for small ones.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

hey Tish you cab make these for the cards!!! Pumpkin Picture Holder: Halloween Craft Idea | 365 Halloween


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

runswithvampires said:


> hey Tish you cab make these for the cards!!! Pumpkin Picture Holder: Halloween Craft Idea | 365 Halloween


Oh yeah, I saw those before! And thought, hrm, what would I use those for? Since I'm on the crafting craze, maybe now I will. Those cards sure would look darn cute with those. All along my pretty new shelves


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

I got Maureen and mistress of the abyss card yesterday and thanks to both it's so fun to wait for the mailman (woman) to see if i have a new card and nooooooooo BILLS ..


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Got maureenpr's today. Love it, the envelope was especially awesome!

Really love coming home from work to find these cards, i too will be sad when halloween is over, for one more reason now to add to the others.

Perhaps the same is in order for christmas?


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

ok so i mailed out the rest of the cards of those out of the USA today. Sooo... like what 2 people have got my card so far?? I sent out around 5 3 weeks ago.


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

I will sent my ecards the first of the week. Some have wanted their first names on them. If
anyone else does too PM by Sunday or Monday.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

frenchy said:


> I got Maureen and mistress of the abyss card yesterday and thanks to both it's so fun to wait for the mailman (woman) to see if i have a new card and nooooooooo BILLS ..


I got Maureen's card as well! Really nice getting cards in the mail!
Thanks Maureen.

MsM


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

I have got 3 of 8 (thanks frenchy yours came this morning) MsMeeple & OMGDan. And as far as I know 4 of my 8 have been received (OMGDan, Magickbean, MsMeeple & Frenchy).

I WANT MORE CARDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

I've sent out all of my cards and am anticipating receiving all the cards from you guys. I'll be away from home for a few days, so I'm sure that there'll be some waiting for me when I get home. Waiting to board the plane right now.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Scottish Scarer said:


> I have got 3 of 8 (thanks frenchy yours came this morning) MsMeeple & OMGDan. And as far as I know 4 of my 8 have been received (OMGDan, Magickbean, MsMeeple & Frenchy).
> 
> I WANT MORE CARDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


"

Have a bit more patience. Geesh lol
I got TWO more today!
Great seeing an orange envelope lying there!

Thanks Mistress and Frenchy. Ohhh and Mistress, I bet you say that to all the haunters haha

MsM


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I got maureenpr's the other day. I loved it and the little poem you put inside it! Thanks! I'll be sending mine out no later then Monday. I wanted to find some things I could add to it.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Got both Mistress' and frenchy's today. Love them, and they've been added to the main wall in the livingroom. Making it a total of 6 now. Expecting another 6.

Can't wait, this is seriously fun.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

If you get my card in the mail, please PM me an dlet me know!


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Ooh! Got Maureenpr's today! 

I loved the card, it's now sitting with Dan's.
I'm expecting about 6 more. 
I gotta finish the rest of filling out my cards and
making them, and then I will send them out tommorow! 

So exciting!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Let's see :

I received MsMeeple, OMG Dan, Scottish Scarer, Maureen, Gothis Princess and Frenchy's card over a few weeks!! Thank you so much I love all your cards very much! I've been shocasing them on my mantle in the dinning room.

I love getting this kind of mail, I'm always on the lookout for that mail van to arrive at my mailbox!!!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

I got gothic princess card OMG I LOVE it!!! That is soo cool !! Made me smile Thank you !


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Finally, I got some cards out! I will get the rest out sometime this week,I have been busy with designing christmas baskets.


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

tut tut, lilshedevil, the C word is not acceptable


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Woo! Sent out some USA ones today, not the rest and not international yet.
I was getting ready to put out some more cards I finished in the mailbox, but the mailman
took down the street! ):

So yeah, hope you all like!
I have a couple of cards left so if anybody wants to swap.

OH, and got frenchy's and rwv's today!
So cute, thank you both!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

yay i got mistress of the abyss and frenchys card today! thank you guys!


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I got runswithvampires card today! It was so cute! Like a little present that you had to unwrap! Thanks! I finally located a glue pad today, so I can glitterize all the stamps on the cards to send out! Yay.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

So guys I'n sending to, I have them all readdy, just ran out of time to hit the post office this morning so I'll have to run by there monday.

I have the following people on my list,

Frenchy,
Mistress of the Abyss
Gothic Princess
Muffy
Halloweiner
Pumpkin Jack
Maurnper

If anyone else would like one from me just let me know.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

so far I have rec'd cards from:

Cmghost
omgdan
maureenrp
frenchys


thank you so much guys!! love the cards, its now on my fridge!!


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

I recieved a card from Frenchy today!
I LOVED IT!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

GUESS WHAT!!!!! I went card shopping today!!

Mz. M.


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Alright! Sent out my international's today.
Will send out a few more tommorow, I have two cards left I think?
(;


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

I recieved Maureenrp card yesturday,very cute! Thanks hun


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

sent out more today.
(;


----------



## von_owen (Oct 6, 2008)

I would like to get a card from my mailbox instead of e-cards. E-cards can easily be deleted from your inbox unlike cards can be treasured, preserved and even create your own album for Halloween cards


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks Halloweenier for that awesome card! I dropped some off in the post box today.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

MsMeeple,
I recieved my lovely card today! Thank you


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks Halloweenier for the great card !


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

I got another 2 thank you to Gothic Princess and maureenpr


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks Amy for the great card i love it


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I've gotten cards from CMGHOST and MaureenPr and VeeCat thanks so much I loved them all 

I sent a bunch out today  If you would like one just email me and I'll send one out to you ...... though the next batch I don't think I'll make by hand lol it took a bit longer than I thought that would


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi! Would just like to update and say that I have now received Frenchy's, maureenpr's and runswithvampires' cards and I love them all - thank you so much!!! 

I will be sending the whole lot of mine out on Friday, hopefully you should have them in a week or so at most


----------



## twidget722 (Aug 27, 2008)

Finally got the cards sent out today!


----------



## clarec (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh I want cards!!


----------



## patti the witch (Jun 20, 2008)

hey is it too late? I'd like to join, haven't been on line lately. let me know. thanks Patti the Witch


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2008)

I would love to par-take in this, but I have a feeling my mail will be intercepted.
Im gonna send out a few cards though!!....he wont know


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Woo! Atleast one of my cards I know were recieved!

Hope you all enjoy the little treats inside them!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Has anyone recieved a card from me yet? It should come with a bunch of stickers on the back. Let me know. I sent out a few b-day cards last month and they never got them.

I will not stop till you get them.  Just let me now.

If you still want one, just pm your details. I'll be glad to send one to ya.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

OMGDAN,
Your not on my list, but I found a card that would suit you well. let me no....


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

I just got through sending out my ecards......all 22 of them!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

omg ! i just opened your e-card and wow ! this is brilliant thanks i didn't know they had great e-card like that . 
Thanks again


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Hob Goblin I loved your ecard, fit me so well thank you.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

When I looked at my card list, I realized that I might have missed a couple of people. So If you would still like to exchange just PM me your address and I will get one out to you right away. (now that I actually have them put together) 

If I already had your address, I popped them in the mail on Monday so they should be at your door any time now.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I received a few more cards yesterday but have been so busy I didn't pay attention to the names. I will thank you in my next post. BTW I have sent all mine out.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

halloweenrocks08 said:


> OMGDAN,
> Your not on my list, but I found a card that would suit you well. let me no....


Sounds interesting :/ ha

I'd love to but i wouldn't have a card to send in return as i had to order them in especially.


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

The Halloween Goblin said:


> I just got through sending out my ecards......all 22 of them!



I got your e-card... Spooky!!!

thanks!
Maureen


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

I received cards from the following:
Ms Meeple
CMG Ghost
Lil SheDevil
DarkStar
Mistress of the Abyss
Halloweeeiner
DJ Keebz
Ryadread
OMGDan
Runs with Vampires
VeeCat

Thank you for all the cards... keep them coming.
If there are any late comers, PM me your address and I'll be glad to send you one


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

frenchy said:


> omg ! I just opened your e-card and wow ! This is brilliant thanks i didn't know they had great e-card like that .
> Thanks again


you're welcome! Glad you liked it!


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

TheGothicPrincess said:


> Hob Goblin I loved your ecard, fit me so well thank you.


You're welcome! I had a lot of fun sending it!


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

maureenpr said:


> I got your e-card... Spooky!!!
> 
> thanks!
> Maureen


I told you I like to do them spooky! Glad you liked it.


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

i'm glad everyone liked their ecards! I wrote that poem 22 times last night! I love all the ecards and cards i have recieved so far! I've added them to my collection!
Who knows? I had so much fun i might do it again on halloween!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

received runs withvampires card thanks love it


----------



## CrazyLabTennessee (Apr 13, 2008)

ohh i want a card


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Received Veecat's today. Love it and the lil bonus.

I sent out 13, and i know most have said they've gotten them, but everyone should have by now. Seeing as some of you got them within 3 days of sending.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks Veecart love it !


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

i still have 3 or 4 (late one) that are going out today


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Woo! Gotta send out some laties tommorow,
sorry! Been so caught up in Halloween rush!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

OMG vee cat I LOVE THE CARD!!! AND DARK STAR I LOVE YOURS SOOOO COOOL!!!!!! MADE ME SMILE.


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

got one from dark star today, thank you. just love getting these cards


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

It felt almost like christmas yesterday when I came home from work. 
Two envelopes with MY name on them....and from the STATES!
Thanks Dark Star and LilsheDevil!
LilsheDevil's card was very peronal and especially geared for someone away from home. Didn't realize that had those sort of cards for Halloween too. It definitely gave me that greeting card warm and fuzzy feeling (and it wasn't even a hallmark lol)
Dark Star added a few 'extratjes' (dutch for little extra things). I loved them! Thanks!

A warm and fuzzy Meeple


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

MsMeeple said:


> It felt almost like christmas yesterday when I came home from work.
> Two envelopes with MY name on them....and from the STATES!
> Thanks Dark Star and LilsheDevil!
> LilsheDevil's card was very peronal and especially geared for someone away from home. Didn't realize that had those sort of cards for Halloween too. It definitely gave me that greeting card warm and fuzzy feeling (and it wasn't even a hallmark lol)
> ...


Glad it gave you a warm and fuzzy feeling...lol,and glad you liked it


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

okidoooooo i came back from voting today and open the mailbox and of course bills but 3 cards put the bills on the table and opened the 3 cards 
Thanks to The Princess Gothic , Dark Star and Lilshedevil i love them 
wow i am happy that i did this .


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Just thought i should mention i got Dark star's a few days ago.

I was going to wait till i got a couple more to cut down on posting but looks like i'm having a drought on them.

Very nice btw Dark star, thanks!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

has anybody recieved mine????? I'm wondering if there getting to there destinations since no has mentioned getting them. =o(


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

RWV. I got yours about a week ago, thank you! 

I got CM's today, LilShe's saturday.

Thank you guys! ;D
I loved it, makes me feel more in the mood for Halloween.

I think I got two others I have not mentioned, which I will post later
when I'm not as tired.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I am so late with these! But I absolutely promise they are going out this week. I have a little workspace set up now for cardmaking and we are about almost caught up with other stuff round the house for this week, so, I will get them done! I feel so bad for getting cards but not sending mine out yet


----------



## twidget722 (Aug 27, 2008)

runswithvampires said:


> has anybody recieved mine????? I'm wondering if there getting to there destinations since no has mentioned getting them. =o(


I got yours awhile back, RWV i loved it, and for the record i mentioned it on page 13  hope you get mine soon!!!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I think alot of the cards were held up because of columbus day no mail running here in the US. It always seems to put things off scheduele when we have those holidays  Can't wait for people to get mine and am loving the ones I have gotten so far


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

twidget722 said:


> I got yours awhile back, RWV i loved it, and for the record i mentioned it on page 13  hope you get mine soon!!!


I got yours yesterday. Great self made card! Wish I had thought of the bat idea since I had to make mine was well. Thanks!

MsM


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I wanted to share with everyone the cards I got so far. Thanks to all, I have really enjoyed this.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Yay!! I see my card(gigglin)...ooopss sorry,the blonde moment escaped me there for a moment...lol
oh and by the way,I am speaking for myself

Now back to your regular program.......


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Really brings it home to see my card up there, a good 400 mile journey and just the same as when it left my desk haha.

And RWV not got yours yet, i think you said you posted your internationals like a week or so ago, so should be any day now at the latest. I've got them from 3-8 days.


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Wooo! I see my card. I feel so warm inside(;

I guess the ribbon didn't make it through? ):


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

I guess I didnt exchange with you gothicprincess :/


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Halloweeeiner said:


> I guess I didnt exchange with you gothicprincess :/


LUCKILY I don't see my card there. So, guess I didn't exchange with her either.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

There are several that I still haven't gotten, I believe I have sent out 15 cards and received 10. I am sure that they all won't make it to me, but that is ok, the thought that counts. I still haven't received my secret reaper gift and the guy sent it a couple of weeks ago. 

veecat the frankie name and the ribbon on the top of the page fell off as I was opening the package. I haven't taken the time to climb over everything in my computer room to get to my scrapbooking stuff to find the glue to fix it... I still have everything.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Dark Star and Vee cat, I recieved your cards today!,Thank you


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

I have a problem. I accidently erased my copies of the ecards I sent everybody. If you can, I need you to email me a copy of the card or the
ecard number so I can recover them.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

The Halloween Goblin said:


> I have a problem. I accidently erased my copies of the ecards I sent everybody. If you can, I need you to email me a copy of the card or the
> ecard number so I can recover them.


you lost the cards we sent or the card you sent????


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

I just got Muffy's this morning and loved it. So thanks for that Muffy.

The only ones i'm expecting now are

magickbean
runswithvampires
halloweeenier
tish

So if you've not sent me one just let me know so i can stop expecting it.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I'v gotten a few and thanks very much for them. I sent out my two cards to Canada an hour ago so they should get there. I dropped others off in the post box last night, I have about 4 more to send. But they will get there so don't worrie.


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Got TheGothicPrincess's today! I saw a big yellow envelope in my mailbox
and my heart thumped! Woo!

I opened it up and my, it was so cute. I love the frienship potion! 


I'll post up pictures later of everybodys card on my archway in the living room.
I'm still decorating in that area. o;


----------



## CMGhost (Oct 14, 2007)

I got your card today too VeeCat....thank you soo much. 

I can't believe how much it makes me feel like a kid running to the mailbox and hoping to find a birthday card!! This whole exchange has been soo much fun.

I got a better idea...next year, instead of exchanging cards...let's exchange bills...

Thank you for everyone that was into the exchange this year!! It's really great getting to know each other!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

CMGhost said:


> I got a better idea...next year, instead of exchanging cards...let's exchange bills...




lol i hope you mean dollar bills!!


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Yay!
And I know, I just wait out my window and when the mailwoman comes
-RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN.


This has been so fun.
I hope this is done on Christmas too. o;


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

runswithvampires said:


> you lost the cards we sent or the card you sent????


 Both! I went to add a card I got from my sister and for some reason it erased
all of them back to October 1st! I've contacted 123greetings to see if they
can send me a list of the card numbers so I can try to recover as many of
them as I can before the 30 days runs out. They said they would see what they
could do. I got a feeling they're gone for good.


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

I have a bad feeling that the cards are lost. Oh well, I was planning to
send another batch on Halloween, so I'll just keep them. I don't suppose
I could get all of you to send me another ecard, could I? If you still have
the notification from 123greetings with the link to your card on it, it would
have the card number on it. It's a long number, sixteen digits, starts with
the letters EG. If you have that I can pull up the cards and download them 
again.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Please let me know if anyone get's any of mine. I think I may have sent two of them to the same person which means one person might not get one. I just don't know who.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I have sent several out, you guys should be getting them any day now.


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

*Here's a pix of mine*

I'm running out of room on my front table... but I love it. I've never gotten this many cards before.. even for Xmas!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

One more should be coming your way..... 








maureenpr said:


> I'm running out of room on my front table... but I love it. I've never gotten this many cards before.. even for Xmas!!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh I have a question,

Since I live in the US and since that's were I'm sending most of my cards to, do I need my return address on them? I know I do for Canada but that could be a reason you haven't gotten them yet. I diden't think I needed to put it on there if they were for the us.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

I want to declare that this is a great idea. I did not see this thread before. and did not participate in the card exchange....

But several of the people: yes, I will name them: Spookliciousmama, Gothikren and Bethene...sent me unsolicited cards! OMG I just love them......I have never recieved Halloween Cards before. And I do admire the people that take the time to select a card and place postage on them . Be sure that I am recipicating...

LIKE A SMILE>>>>>>>>>>it is contagious ! I have personally thanked each...
but I want to do it on the forum....so everyone knows....
there arre some really wonderful and sweet people here ! 
Happy Hauntings !


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

there is some people i would have love to been able to send them card without them to send me in return but i didn't had their address and was too shy and did not feel like asking them not to look like a stalker lolllllllllll maybe next year who knows ! i know one thing is next year i am redoing this again it was fun and some great friendship started . 
Thanks to everyone who jump in it was fun


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

GOOD NEWS! I checked my viewing history on my computor and found that the links to all the cards I had sent and recieved were still there! so I was able to download them all again![/SIZE]


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Frenchy I agree to doing this next year...it was great fun!! I still have a couple more cards to send this week!

Muf


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in sending mine out, (as some of you know I've been quite sick and bedridden the past couple of weeks) but now they are winging their way to you! 

I actually made one spare card it seems - so if you would like it, please pm me your address and I will be happy to send it to you!


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

It is weird how cards are still arriving , I also like the fact that we have all staggered getting the cards out to each other, so you never know when you will receive one in the mail. Yesterday i got Pumpkin Jacks and it made my little day so much better.. Maureen I didn't see my card in the photo, so you should be getting it any time. Halloween goblin glad you were able to find your cards.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

glad you found them all Goblin !


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks to the muffster it was great to receive a card today !


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Got halloweeenier's today. 

And maureenpr love the pics of the cards.

Would be cool if everybody did that, will take one when i've got the last remaining ones.

Only waiting on 2 i think.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

phew, finally. I sent it out 2 wks ago, its about time lol


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Really? Well glad it got here then haha.

Some of them only took 3 days. Strange how the postal system works.

Forgot to say thanks, so thanks. The only 'shaped' one i've gotten!


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

So far I have recieved cards from:

Maureen Pr
Djkeebz
LilsheDevil
OMGDan
Hippywitch 24
Elza


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

I got a card from Darkstar today. Loved it! I added it to my collection.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks 
halloweenrock08 for your card really like it ! and like the sticker in the back of the envelope too


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Halloweenrocks08...you're right>>>It Rocks!!!......love this card>>>>Thank You so Much!!

Muf


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey guys! Whew, this thread was a bit back thought I'd bump it up again! I just wanted t thank everyone who sent me a card it is sooooo appreciated.

I also wanted to take the time to make a small public appoligy. I've been behind with my cards. I just wrote out the last of the cards today and will be sending them out. 

I'm sorry if some of you will be getting your cards late. I sent a PM to those who will be getting their cards late.

Again I am trylu truly sorry. They will get to you but I frear that they won't be in time before the big day.

If anyone else want me to send them ane-card I'd be more than willing to do that!!


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Mistress we understand, things happen, we are adults here, and it is all in fun. Thanks for all the hard work from everybody, I have so much enjoyed growing closer to you.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I'd like to echo what Mistress said. I made a few cards but I really didn't like the way most of them turned out. So, I've resorted to store bought cards and they are going in the mail tonight. So, I think most of you in the States should get them for Halloween but out of the country will probably get them late. I feel really badly that they are getting out so late. But, if anyone wants instant gratification, I'd love to send e cards as well! So please send me your email address!! Or I will message my card exchange people and badger you for your email addy.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Nobody should be feeling like that it was a fun thing and some will be surprise to receive card even after Halloween and no matter how or when they will get to the person as long as everybody enjoy it that 's a winner !
I know i loved it and it made me appreciate more the new friends i made with that exchange 
it felt more like being part of a family and more people will jump in next year and i will be preparing myself earlier and have fun again 
Thanks to everyone who participate it was great


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Go figure. After having to make my own cards because I couldn't find any pre made cards in the stores here, I found some yesterday at the store! Actually 2 kinds of unique looking cards that would work well for halloween. I bought them in order to have them on hand for next year so I hope you organize this again next year Frenchy!

And thanks for getting the ball rolling for this year!

MsM


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah Frenchy, this has been really fun!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I just got halloweenrocks's card on friday.

THANKS!!!


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah Frenchy, absolutely awesome idea (where do I sign up for next year ?) I believe everyone has received my cards and I believe everyones has arrived at mine, thanks Magicbean yours came on Saturday


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks Magicbean i received your card yesterday after i left for work so it was fun to open another envelope this morning!


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Yay, glad you liked it, Frenchy!

I got your card today, Mistress - thank you!


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

hey magickbean i just got your card today! i love it! i like the stamp that you used on the back of the witch


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)

I've sent out another bunch of ecards. You should get them on Halloween.
Hope you like them.


----------

